
Taiwan’s New Digital Democracy - sohkamyung
https://www.economist.com/open-future/2019/03/12/inside-taiwans-new-digital-democracy
======
nutcracker46
Evidence that Chinese people really can not only govern themselves but also
innovate in the development of democracy.

~~~
homarp
Just curious: why writing "Chinese people" and not "Taiwanese people" ?

~~~
throwawww1231
I think he/she was pointing to their ethnicity, not so much about nationality.

~~~
homarp
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Taiwan#Ethnici...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Taiwan#Ethnicity)
says

"The ethnic groups of Taiwan may be roughly divided among Taiwanese (84%),
mainland Chinese (14%), and indigenous peoples (2%). The ROC government
reports that over 95% of the population is Han Chinese, which includes Hoklo,
Hakka and other groups from mainland China."

So I guess "Chinese" is a shortcut for "Han Chinese"

